

Modular Typechecking for Hierarchically Extensible Datatypes and Functions - alrex021
http://www.cs.ucla.edu/~todd/research/eml-toplas.pdf

======
alrex021
This is an awesome paper on language design that demonstrates support for open
algebraic types and extensible functions, all with modular type checking. This
is kind of a thing that could perhaps open the algebraic types in Haskell.

